# Three in one day 5/23/15



## dlague (May 23, 2015)

Ok we started by skiing Killington today, however my son wanted to go to the rail jam at Mount Snow.  So after about 5 runs we packed it up and headed further south.  While driving down route 100 we passed Okemo and thought it would be good to picnic at.  Got there and the mountain road was open so we took a drive.  Low and behold where the half pipe was there was still some snow with a nice spine to ski on.  Since we had our gear we opted to hike it and ski it.  I will post pics in another post.  My son did a second hike and I broke open a Harpoon IPA to watch.  I did not ski the spine but he did and it was cool to watch.  After that we headed to Mount Snow and while we did not ski that our son did.  He only hiked the park three times and had enough.  It was pretty crowded and he was hoping for at least one box rail and it was strictly rails.  Nonetheless he skied three places in one day which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Especially on May 23rd, kudos


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2015)

Killington in the AM on 5/23




Brown Snow Bridge



Chair Lift entrance and exits


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2015)

My Son at Killington on 5/23



At Okemo on 5/23








At Mount Snow on 5/23


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2015)

What was left at Okemo

View attachment 16957

Where my son started

View attachment 16958



Mount Snow field of play


----------



## shpride (May 27, 2015)

Well played!


----------

